# Rat Trap Reproductions



## Iverider (Dec 19, 2012)

Just saw these over at thewheelmen.org

Pretty neat! I wonder how much it would be for Nickel plated if you can even plate stainless?




Link: http://www.thewheelmen.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=5190


----------



## walter branche (Dec 19, 2012)

*500.00 plus shipping*

you can buy a complete bike with an original set of pedals ,, and have all the other parts to help others or sell and end up with a free set of original pedals ..wpb


----------



## Iverider (Dec 19, 2012)

I didn't say I thought they were WORTH it 
They seem a little pricey.
Just neat!


----------



## bricycle (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm out!!!


----------



## bud poe (Dec 19, 2012)

Those look amazing, worth every penny when you consider the amount of thought, design, care and craft that goes into creating a beautiful work of art from raw material.  Yeah, part out an original bike for the pedals instead of stepping up and paying for a fellow hobbyist *american made* faithful reproduction?!?!  Ugghh...


----------



## bud poe (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks for posting by the way...


----------



## F4iGuy (Dec 19, 2012)

*Stunning!!*

Any contact info on the person that makes those??


----------



## Iverider (Dec 19, 2012)

Click the link I posted to the Wheelmen.

Mike Cates is the fellas name. I don't know him except for that the posts I saw of his were polite and nice (counts for a lot these days)

Parting a bike out for pedals seems counter productive. Plenty of originals floating around not attached to bikes. Just have to find the hoarders who have them! In this hobby it seems some will only go with original while other will go with a reasonable facsimile. 

I agree that a lot has gone into this, and I'm unsure of the cost of machine tool work of this nature. I'm sure it was expensive and I'm sure given the limited audience for this type of pedal, reproducing it isn't going to have hundreds of pairs sell (hence a higher price).

Keep up the good work Mike!

Now...someone manufacture a Chain Tread 28" Singletube. I bet people wouldn't mind that a bit!


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 19, 2012)

Mike is a great guy, located in the San Diego area.

He knows where the bodies are buried.


----------



## pelletman (Dec 20, 2012)

If you've got a few extra bucks floating around...

cates0321@hotmail.com


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 20, 2012)

*These.....*


----------



## Wcben (Dec 26, 2012)

Are they Racycle bound Lawrence?....very pretty!


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes, these are the best I could come up with so far.....


----------



## Wcben (Dec 26, 2012)

They're really beautiful! Combined with your cranks, it will be stunning!


----------

